# Pharis Tire and Rubber snake belly tires - stock or aftermarket equipment?



## thatonejohn (Sep 29, 2016)

I picked up a Monark yesterday and it came with a nice set of snake belly tires on it.  Probably planning on taking the tires off to use on something else.  Morrow eclipse hub is dated P1, so 1946 first quarter.

Question is, did these tires only come on Monarks, or did they come with other brands?  Are there ads or specs that mention these tires?  Looking for some hard evidence rather than hearsay.  

I found a couple ads in Boys Life, so they were available aftermarket.  

Thanks


----------



## morton (Sep 30, 2016)

These are similar  and were on a 1948 Columbia I sold this spring to a fellow caber that was complete and virtually untouched but I don't know if they were factory.

The ribs don't curve like yours but the tread looks like that shown in the ad,  Perhaps the companies were related in some way or one copied the other. 

Posted as an FYI.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe they were factory on the '47 Hex Tube bikes. They may have been factory on this bike as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 30, 2016)

Factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 30, 2016)

I believe Carlisle bought out Pharis tire company. They continues the same style tire but changed the Pharis Mark to Carlisle.

I have a nice set of those. Definitely one of my favorite tire styles


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Pharis snakebelly tires were shown on Monark bikes in catalogs and ads from 1946 and 1947. I haven't seen them on Monark ads after that.

Here's a 1947 Monark Hex tube ad that shows them.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 30, 2016)

Here are some Pharis and Carlisle ads of snakebelly tires.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 30, 2016)

NEAT!
WHERE DO YOU GUYS FIND THIS STUFF?


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Monark ad is available in the NBJ/John Polizzi Monark book in black and white. The color one I found online.


----------



## thatonejohn (Oct 2, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> The Pharis snakebelly tires were shown on Monark bikes in catalogs and ads from 1946 and 1947. I haven't seen them on Monark ads after that.




Thanks for the info, looks like they're pretty much pegged to '46 and '47 Monarks, while still being replacement tires for other makes/models.



WES PINCHOT said:


> NEAT!
> WHERE DO YOU GUYS FIND THIS STUFF?




The two Pharis ads I posted I clipped from Boys Life, available on the internet.  I searched for "pharis lightning" on https://books.google.com/ 

In fact, searching again while typing this reply, "Consumers' research bulletin annual" from 1948 reviewed(?) a Shelby Cadillac ladies S21 with pharis lightning tires on it.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 3, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> I believe Carlisle bought out Pharis tire company. They continues the same style tire but changed the Pharis Mark to Carlisle.




Apparently it was the other way around and Pharis bought out Carlisle. From Wiki:

Carlisle Companies Incorporated has a history which began in 1917, when Charles S. Moomy opened Carlisle Tire and Rubber Company in Carlisle, Pennsylvania, to sell inner tubes to Montgomery Ward and Company. With thirty employees Carlisle Tire and Rubber Company began producing automobile inner tubes. The Company continued to grow and prosper through the 1920s.

With the Stock Market crash of 1929 and the beginning of the Depression, Carlisle Tire and Rubber, like most other companies during that era, found itself in a desperate struggle to stay afloat. Near the end of the 1930s, in order to avoid bankruptcy, Moomy turned all of his common and preferred stock over to the Federal Reserve Bank of Philadelphia which by then, as the largest shareholder, had control of the Company.

The end of the depression and the beginning of World War II forced changes upon the rubber industry. Japan cut off 95% of the natural rubber supply from the East Indies, forcing Carlisle, along with other companies, to seek other sources. In December 1945, Carlisle began to manufacture inner tubes using synthetic rubber.

Carlisle Tire and Rubber was purchased by Pharis Tire and Rubber Company in 1943 for $330,000. But significant losses followed and in 1949, the Board of Directors decided to liquidate the company. All Carlisle stock was distributed to the Pharis stockholders and the company was officially renamed Carlisle Corporation. In 1946, Carlisle purchased a company that produced molded friction products that are used on traditional brake shoes and thus began the starting point of what today is Carlisle Brake & Friction. This also ushered in a new phase for Carlisle as they began growing as a diversified manufacturing company.


----------



## 1439Mike (Dec 20, 2022)

I have a 37 Schwinn Motorbike that came in great original condition. It has those exact tires. Factory or after market? Thx


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 20, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> I have a 37 Schwinn Motorbike that came in great original condition. It has those exact tires. Factory or after market? Thx



I don't think these tires existed in 1937


----------



## Vinz (Dec 21, 2022)

wahoo those tire looks awesome 😎, love those , i wish a company would spend time and money repopping some good old tire like those


----------



## 1439Mike (Dec 21, 2022)

thatonejohn said:


> I don't think these tires existed in 1937



The company was around in 20-30. Did they make bike tires then?


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 21, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> The company was around in 20-30. Did they make bike tires then?



It doesn't matter if the company was around then, models of tires come and go.  I believe the tire specs as originally equipped for your Schwinn should be listed in the 1937 Schwinn catalog.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2022)

1439Mike said:


> I have a 37 Schwinn Motorbike that came in great original condition. It has those exact tires. Factory or after market? Thx



After market. The '37 cat says "Gillette, U.S., Goodrich, Goodyear."


----------



## Pedals Past (Dec 21, 2022)

I sold some original Shelby literature to John Atkinson where the 40-41 Safety bike and no nose had Pherris snake belly tires


----------



## 1439Mike (Dec 22, 2022)

Thx all.


----------

